# What are some fursona species you want to see more often?



## TheRabbitFollower (Feb 7, 2018)

The more uncommon, the better!
Feel free to share your own uncommon furs as well.

I've always wanted to see more cow, goat, and deer characters. 


Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler











Monkeys, apes and other primates are welcome, too! There's a lot of untapped potential in their species variety.


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 7, 2018)

Probably fennecs, because I'm baised. but other than that, uhhh, lizards, linx, and Lucario. yup. XD


----------



## Br3a (Feb 7, 2018)

I actually just started my first fursona as a deer it just so happens


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 12, 2018)

I would love to see more moths. Bugs in general. And sloths! Sloths and capibaras!


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 12, 2018)

I'd like to see more cows, pigs and rhinos. There aren't enough of those, I think, and they tend to look very different from the more popular species.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 12, 2018)

I'd like to see more bunnies and jaguars.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Feb 12, 2018)

Ambriel said:


> The more uncommon, the better!
> Feel free to share your own uncommon furs as well.
> 
> I've always wanted to see more cow, goat, and deer characters.
> ...


Mine is actually a corgi. I’m planning to turn mine into a whole new thing called a Valcorgi. That’s a corgi and a Valkyrie mixed together. They are normally friendly, but they do have an aggressive side when provoked. They also tend to have wings and they grow after they come of age as an adolescent rather than at birth. They also are quite strong and tough, so it’s best to not provoke one because they will become vicious at times. Because valkyries are of norse mythology, and I have at least a little bit of Norse ancestry, I thought it would fit.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 13, 2018)

mustelids besides otters and ferrets (don't get me wrong I love both but they're the most popular out of them)
marsupials besides kangaroos and opossums (as an opossum I can say they're pretty popular)
geckos,skinks and snakes that aren't weird looking (I've only seen one person pull off anthro snakes the right way)
other types of felines besides domestic cats,tigers and so on (I can't think of them all)
canines besides domestic dogs,wolves,foxes,coyotes and so on
birds that aren't ugly (I don't like how most people draw anthro birds tbh)
and lots of other animals that aren't obviously very popular that I can't think of


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

pandas!!! lmao


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 13, 2018)

i'd like to see more reptiles....in fact...i should draw some up


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Feb 13, 2018)

id like to see more platypus fursonas


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 14, 2018)

I would like to see more Demons/Succubuses/Insucubuses /Hybrids/Fairies/Meremaids/Sirens/Water Horses/Fire Horses/Horses/ Witches/Mages/Wizards/Banshees/ Elementals/Vampires/Elementals/ Ceantures.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 14, 2018)

Non-standard mythological creatures. Not just cookie cutter demons but particular and unique ones like shedu or oni. Not just dragons and unicorns, but huldra or tanuki or krakens. Bust out the entire DnD monster manual! Go nuts, have fun, and do something unexpected. 

I would also like to see more insects or "scary" species. While I get that anthros are going to tend toward cute more often than not, it's still nice to see creepier or darker characters about.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Aardvarks. These are such odd animals. So far, I have only seen one, here.

Actual:






Comic Book/Anthro (Cerebus, Dave Sim)


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 14, 2018)

i want to see more fursonas of fictional and original species
there's nothing wrong with having a real animal sona of course but i feel a little lonely


----------



## pinkadoodle (Feb 15, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i want to see more fursonas of fictional and original species
> there's nothing wrong with having a real animal sona of course but i feel a little lonely


im making my sona a species that totally wouldn't work irl don't worry.

AKA fluffy rabbit snek thing. I want those to be a thing. as well as stuff like the basilisk and zheng. but for rl stuff there should be more of bugs, jerboa, binturong, japanese serow. and some cool and not often used bird species like the indian roller.


----------



## splatterdot (Feb 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'd like to see more bunnies and jaguars.


 You're in luck!


----------



## splatterdot (Feb 23, 2018)

Also, I thought a goat furry would be cool.
I looked it up and one of the first images had a goat with _curly ears!! _I fell in love. I drew her on paper, but I'm trying to draw her digitally as well.
She looks really elegant.


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

Pandas!


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 4, 2018)

More pigs and mustelids. Exotic pets, like hamsters or guinea pigs, budgies, lizards, such like that.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

I want to see some more geckos and salamanders.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aardvarks. These are such odd animals. So far, I have only seen one, here.
> 
> Actual:
> 
> ...



Mk, you want more athurs?






Even though ratburn looks more lik an aardvark that the mc.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 5, 2018)

Scaily hybrids, or it's just me who wants to self inflict cruel and unusual punishments.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 8, 2018)

Deers, Kangaroos, Fish, Birds, and maybe monsters.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 8, 2018)

Cats ;w; I feel like I'm the only cat around here sometimes. You'd think they'd be more common, considering they're such a popular pet in real life. But it seems cat fursonas are more popular with quad furries than bipedal furries.


----------



## Manek Iridius (Apr 8, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> I would love to see more moths. Bugs in general. And sloths! Sloths and capibaras!


Moths are so pretty. And damselflies.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 8, 2018)

All things reptile, mes amies.  And I wouldn't say no to seeing a few more of my brother 'bolds too. If that's okay with all y'all. lol


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2018)

well, more avali would be nice.


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Apr 8, 2018)

Axolotls.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 9, 2018)

Gazelles, bears, crocodiles, and all the underrated animals in the world!


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2018)

Fossas!

Can't say so have seen one here ever.

(my alt fursona has been a Fossa for a few years now and has been very fun!)


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 16, 2018)

Having seen this in the news last week, I think it would be cool if somebody went for one of these guys.  Between the spiky green hair and certain anotomical eccentricities, it would be interesting.  

www.theguardian.com: Green-haired turtle that breathes through its genitals added to endangered list


----------



## Xerash (Apr 16, 2018)

Hyenas


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Duck-billed platypuses.

I always suggest them when noobies make the "What species should my fursona be?" threads, but no one ever takes me seriously :c

Duck-billed platypuses are awesome! They're poisonous mammals that can sense electricity. They're rad! Make more of them!


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Apr 16, 2018)

sharks


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 16, 2018)

Bats!!! Please


----------



## happysparrow (Apr 19, 2018)

My current fursona, and very first, is a peryton named Fish, lol! ♡ She's the one in my avatar.

I'd really like to make a Kelpie and a Moth, too :0c

Seeing more bug/insect fursonas, or just more fursonas with extra legs / eyes / etc wiild be super cool!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 20, 2018)

Jaguars, bulls (Common, but I need more), and more big strong polar bears!


----------



## Radioactivechicken (Apr 25, 2018)

More birds.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 25, 2018)

sunburst_odell said:


> Cats ;w; I feel like I'm the only cat around here sometimes. You'd think they'd be more common, considering they're such a popular pet in real life. But it seems cat fursonas are more popular with quad furries than bipedal furries.


boop.
*is cat*
*has two legs*


I'd like to see more things with feathers. Feathers are really neat and they can have some really interesting patterns. But I can see the beak being problematic.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 25, 2018)

Ungulates and hoofers.  Not necessarily horses, as they’re in a category all their own, but like goats and oxen and buffaloes n shit.  

Elephants.  Gators.  Primates.  List goes on.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Apr 25, 2018)

I wouldn't mind seeing more lynxes around


----------



## Vasquez (Apr 27, 2018)

Definitely more fish and general aquatics that aren't sharks, bugs would be neat too. Would love to see more koalas, but I'm biased.....


----------



## avisa (Apr 27, 2018)

Foxes and wolves seem pretty uncommon lol


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 27, 2018)

avisa said:


> Foxes and wolves seem pretty uncommon lol


What? Foxes are pretty popular and wolves are clearly the most popular by far. I don't know how you managed to find so few of them.


----------



## Skakuna (May 3, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> What? Foxes are pretty popular and wolves are clearly the most popular by far. I don't know how you managed to find so few of them.


I'd say troll


----------



## Whimsycal (May 3, 2018)

Id love to see more owls


----------



## AppleButt (May 3, 2018)

I’d like to see more avians.


----------



## pediachnid (May 5, 2018)

more spooders! also more beetles and more microbes


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 12, 2018)

While I'm still a bit new at this and haven't fully gotten immersed yet, there's three major categories I'd want to see more often:

Insects, arachnids, and any marsupial that isn't a kangaroo or wallaby.


----------



## Yantiskra (May 15, 2018)

I'd like to see more birds in general  Fish hybrids too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 15, 2018)

I'd like to see more lizards and geckos in the fandom.


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 17, 2018)

Did someone say 'goat'?!
www.furaffinity.net: Pink Goat by Fiorabeast 

(I'm sorry for the link, but for some odd reason it's showing a broken link when I HTML it, so I can't post the actual image here...)

Though, I'm surprised that there aren't too many fursonas of this species?! That's sad... 

As for what I'd like to see more of... Deep sea creatures. Where are the creepy creature-sonas?!


----------



## Guifrog (May 17, 2018)

Chameleons, kangaroos, monkeys. I'm not sure I've already seen those from this tip of the iceberg I'm currently standing on.


----------



## Izar (May 17, 2018)

I want to see more wolves, dogs, and foxes.


----------



## Sora-kun (May 18, 2018)

Everyone who wanted non-kangaroo marsupials; hello I am a thylacine nice to meet you.

I'd like to see more cryptids. Mothman, Jersey Devil, and all the other things that go bump in the night.


----------



## onlyuyupops (May 18, 2018)

specific shoutout to:

saigas
because they're so fucking weird-looking and they're endangered : (

but in general, I wanna see more anthros of life forms that don't have faces. like the anthro can have a face, that's cool and good, but it seems like people don't wanna humanize things that don't already have faces

tunicates, coral, sponges, sea anemones, bivalves
cnidarians (jellyfish, hydra, etc.)
slugs/snails
plants
fungi
microbes
slime molds
lichens
viruses
also, and this is SUPER self-indulgent: sentient endosymbionts, and 'sonas therewith. commensalists and mutualists preferred, biological parasitism is fine as long as they have a social relationship that isn't purely hostile. parasitic takeover/personality override is Fine I Guess but I'm more into the cooperation/bickering possible if both personalities remain active.


----------



## C4NDYC0UGH (May 20, 2018)

I have definitely wanted to see more ungulates, and maybe more bird-like fursonas, or even more original species, like mine.


----------



## Summer (May 21, 2018)

Ungulates and herptiles. Especially more anatomically correct herptiles without mammalian type sexual dimorphism.


----------



## Yvvki (May 21, 2018)

More red pandas, aka Fire Foxes. :'D


----------



## ninaelle_s (May 25, 2018)

To be completely honest I would love to see more bears. Bears are literally the chubbiest, cutest babies ever <3


----------



## Sugar-Plum-Fable (May 26, 2018)

Bats~


----------



## Rant (May 26, 2018)

More anatomically correct Birds, dragons and reptiles. Because lizards don't have boobs. 

Also a wider variety of bird and lizard species.

And really cool hybrids!


----------



## Saga (May 26, 2018)

Moar marsupials
Non-shark marine life


----------



## mcm730 (May 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'd like to see more bunnies and jaguars.


Did somebody say BUNNIES


----------



## Tangerine (Jul 8, 2018)

Anything other than the norm (*especially* fish and jellyfish). I'd love to see more Savannah cats as well because it seems like I'm the only one </3


----------



## David Drake (Jul 8, 2018)

You know, I almost never see dinosaurs?

As someone who is trying to create a fursona, I may just have to change that....

EDIT FROM THE FUTURE: I did.


----------



## belovedlyredundant (Jul 15, 2018)

I'd love to see sea turtles, tortoises, wombats, armadillos or pangolins, sloths. There are so many awesome animal choices out there!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

birds, foxes, bats... kangaroos? idk man


----------



## ChristopherDavies (Jul 15, 2018)

Horses!


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 16, 2018)

I'd love to see more rats. I find them very interesting and underused, and they have such potential for fun stereotypes too.


Is it weird that it pleases me to see people ask for more horses?


----------



## PercyD (Jul 16, 2018)

I would like to see more marine creatures myself. (It's a big list, lol). -Crustaceans, fish, cephalopods. 

I actually don't get why making your own species is a thing when there are so many other creatures out there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I would like to see more marine creatures myself. (It's a big list, lol). -Crustaceans, fish, cephalopods.
> 
> I actually don't get why making your own species is a thing when there are so many other creatures out there.



Because most species are squiggly ugly sea slops.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 16, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Because most species are squiggly ugly sea slops.


You mean "Squishy hug material".


----------



## ChristopherDavies (Jul 16, 2018)

Constance said:


> I'd love to see more rats. I find them very interesting and underused, and they have such potential for fun stereotypes too.
> 
> 
> Is it weird that it pleases me to see people ask for more horses?


No, not at all!


----------



## Cookedsteak (Jul 17, 2018)

I'd like to see more dinosaurs!

This may just be my personal dino obsessed bias though. I own three characters. All three which are different species of dinosaurs.

It's lonely over here.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 17, 2018)

Constance said:


> I'd love to see more rats. I find them very interesting and underused, and they have such potential for fun stereotypes too.
> 
> 
> Is it weird that it pleases me to see people ask for more horses?



Userpage of Ziggy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

The above artist (Ziggy) used to almost exclusively draw rats. I used to have a fangirl crush on her and now she hates me and thinks I'm a stalker/nutcase... still, she's pretty cool.


----------



## TimFox (Jul 17, 2018)

For me - except foxes of course (x3) - *otters*.

I cant help, but feel totally snuggly (if that's a word xD) whenever I see an otter fursona.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'd like to see more hyenas, monkeys and rats/mice.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 19, 2018)

Cookedsteak said:


> I'd like to see more dinosaurs!
> 
> This may just be my personal dino obsessed bias though. I own three characters. All three which are different species of dinosaurs.
> 
> It's lonely over here.



I got your back.


----------



## TraumaQueen (Jul 26, 2018)

Rats!! i have a fursona rat, but ive only ever seen a handful, and often they are a mean looking rat.. where are all my cute ratties??


----------



## PercyD (Jul 26, 2018)

TraumaQueen said:


> Rats!! i have a fursona rat, but ive only ever seen a handful, and often they are a mean looking rat.. where are all my cute ratties??


The mean ones are also the cuties.
You just got them from a bad angle-


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 27, 2018)

Cookedsteak said:


> I'd like to see more dinosaurs!
> 
> This may just be my personal dino obsessed bias though. I own three characters. All three which are different species of dinosaurs.
> 
> It's lonely over here.


I'm a alien dino....does dat count? o3o


----------



## TheFurryGM (Jul 31, 2018)

I'd like to see more plant/fey related species! I currently have a ferret/plant hybrid under development and I'm pretty excited with how's he's turning out


----------



## Alopecoid (Aug 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'd like to see more hyenas, monkeys and rats/mice.



I was gonna say monkeys. Seeing Beta Monkey dance at ANE made me realize how cool monkey furries are.


----------



## icy-stardust (Aug 8, 2018)

Kehe my sona is actually a deer and I'd really like to see more of them (that aren't hyper sexualized, I'm aware of plenty of nsfw for stags ripperoni)
But I also would like to see more bears and birds honestly?


----------



## EapingEagle (Aug 8, 2018)

Bugs, Sharks, and Avians


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't see birds that often. I think birds are really neat looking and are really colorful sometimes as well.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 8, 2018)

Goats, Sharks, Sheeps, and  Flamingos

Edit: Chickens/Hens/ Rosters, Seals, Penguins.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 15, 2020)

Cookedsteak said:


> I'd like to see more dinosaurs!
> 
> This may just be my personal dino obsessed bias though. I own three characters. All three which are different species of dinosaurs.
> 
> It's lonely over here.



I agree


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 15, 2020)

I'd like to see a shrimp or a crustacean,or maybe a snail!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jan 15, 2020)

Idk maybe protogen?


----------



## Tuxie (Jan 15, 2020)

Can't go wrong with more spiders, honestly. Their behavior is interesting, even rarer to see ones that are male which I'd love to see~


----------



## Nimah (Jan 16, 2020)

Non-mammal Sea creatures real or fictional that are not sharks. Jellyfish, Crab, Clam, Seaslug, Fish...


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 18, 2020)

Prehistoric reptiles, especially ones that aren't some form of theropod. 

(Though theropods are very nice!)

Like stegosaurus, or even non-dinosaurian species like pterodons or plesiosaurs.


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 22, 2020)

Pigs.
Not real ones but cartoon pigs are cute.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 22, 2020)

Well, aside from guinea pigs... hmm, more bats would be cool! They get the best of both worlds: being a mammal, and being able to fly 

Maybe more rodent friends would be neat, too!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

Now I know there are a lot of dogs but I would love to see more border collies. I might be a little biased. :3


----------



## Tyno (Jan 23, 2020)

BigMegamind said:


> Arthropods, Insects and Dinosaurs are fursonas I would like to see more often
> 
> Im not even a furry but even I have preferences


You're back!


----------



## Nanominyo (Jan 23, 2020)

I would love to see horses as sonas. Most I see is Ocs and most of those is only NSFW when horses has so much more to offer, plus there is so many different breeds in for horses that there is a vast line of difference.

But on the other hand do I also try that one like me who draw my horses in a cartoony anime-ish style get mistaken for MLP which is - actually - super rude...

I guess I just want more horses where it’s not just nsfw but that the sona is showing who It’s supposed to and also that it is a sona and not an OC.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Jan 28, 2020)

More delicate prey species. Little lambs, antelopes, mice, birdies ♡


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 29, 2020)

Snakes: With Legs I mean, but yea, love em!

Barn Animals other then Horses: While I love Horse characters, I would love to see more of other barn animals, like Cows Donkeys Chickens etc.

Puffins: I've seen one or two, and man they make great Avians!

Avians: Love to see more birbs in general.

Komodo Dragons: Why do they look so damn good anthro?

Crocodiles/Alligators: Have you seen them? They look amazing anthro.

Monkeys: I first didn't think of it, but after seeing artwork, damn they look good.

Mice: There will never be enough of those little buggers.

Elephants/Rhinos: Especially female Elephants and Rhinos, my god, so big thicc and beautiful, must-have! 

Dragons and Sharks: I know there's already a lot of us/them, but I want more.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 29, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> Snakes: With Legs I mean, but yea, love em!
> 
> Barn Animals other then Horses: While I love Horse characters, I would love to see more of other barn animals, like Cows Donkeys Chickens etc.
> 
> ...


Mentioning Birbs in a positive way= free like from dis bird ^-^


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 29, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Mentioning Birbs in a positive way= free like from dis bird ^-^


Thancc


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 29, 2020)

Other big cats besides lions, tigers, cheetahs
Alpacas and Llamas
Rhinos or Elephants
So many beautiful birds!
Seals


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Jan 29, 2020)

Definitely horses.


----------

